# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  First trip to Asia

## lifeonlake

I will be going on my first trip to Asia at the end of the month and I was wondering if anyone had suggestions on things to do/see?I am doing the following itinerary:Hong Kong (5 nights)Singapore (3 nights)Kuala Lumpur (3 nights)Siem Reap (3 nights)Bangkok (5 nights)Krabi (7 nights) Thanks!

----------


## GFI

Checkout below the information about top places to visit which are mentioned by you:

*Hong Kong*: Victoria peak, Macau casinos, Disneyland, Repulse Bay and Ocean Park are the best attractions

*Singapore*: Sentosa, Singapore Zoo, Universal Studios, Chinatown and Boat Quay are the main tourist’s attraction

*Kuala Lumpur*: Galeri Petronas, Islamic Arts Museum and Muzium Negara Malaysia

*Siem Reap*: Psa Leu, Cambodian Cultural Village, Artisan d’Angkor, Akira Landmine Museum, and the several Wats (Buddhist pagodas)

*Bangkok*: Grand Palace, Temple of the Dawn, Chatuchak Market, Chao Phraya River and Jim Thompson House etc

*Krabi*: Phra Nang Beach, Mu Koh Lanta National Park, Railey Beach

I hope this information is really useful for tour.

----------


## jackmark

Planning a first trip to Asia is a daunting task. “Asia” can include anything from the snowy north of Japan to the deserts of western India. With so many possibilities, it’s hard to imagine where to start. Here are a few itineraries for the first time visitor to Asia. If your trip is going to be one month or less, it’s best to just pick one area or country to focus on. If you have several months, mix and match from the list. Itineraries usually start from a city with a major airport so moving from one area to another shouldn’t be too difficult.Clinton’s trip to Asia marks and distinguishes the time where the United States of America is no longer the leading economy power as it was crushed by the crisis of credit which also casted effect on many countries more severely in Europe than in Asian.

----------


## phiphiferry

Thailand is the most popular tourist attraction for its beaches. Hence, don't forget to add the beaches in your travel list. Here are some of the most popular ones:

1. Patong
2. Kata
3. Karon
4. Kamala
5. Pattaya

----------


## antony

Thanks you for sharing this read. South East Asia is wonderful place to indeed. I think that you have to make it easy for your blog reader by defg rank for provided places. I think my suggestion makes blog readers confusion free about to choose first destination for there visit.

----------


## mikehussy

I want planning travel to Asia. Thanks for sharing helpful information.







Cheap flights to Kingston.

----------


## zackbrownee

If you planning your first trip then Patong, Kata, Karon,  Kamala, and  Pattaya are the best city for travelling because there are so many beautiful places are available when you spend your best vacation trips.

----------


## steefen1

Welcome in Asia. Many popular country in Asia like as a India, China , Pakistan these are very good country for tour & travels places.

----------


## joneynaheval

Thank you for sharing this reading. Southeast Asia is a great place to practice. And I think you should make it easy for the reader to your blog rank defg places available. I believe that my proposal makes readers a free blog about to choose the first destination to visit there is confusion.

----------


## alinawatson38

I according first trip to Asia you can go Singapore. Singapore is a beautiful country. It has many beautiful building and many beast places as National Orchid Garden, Singapore Botanic Gardens,Singapore Zoo. It has attraction beaches.

----------


## alinawatson38

You are choiceing the best places for your travel. If you want travel  to Asia. That follow it . 


Hong Kong is is now a special administrative region of the People's Republic of China. It has poplour places and beautiful beaches as Cheung Sha Beaches, Lantau, Tai Long Wan etc.

----------


## gujaratcarz

Singapore is the best place to visit in Asia.

----------


## david22

In Asia many top destination for tour and travel.
Bangkok
Hong Kong
Kuala Lumpur
Dubai are some top destination of Asia.

----------


## r.andrews

Patong definitely my number one suggestion --- magical!

----------


## davidsmith36

the information about top spots to visit which are said by you: 
Hong Kong 
Singapore
Kuala Lumpur
Siem Reap
Bangkok
Krabi
I seek this data is truly helpful after the visit.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Siem Reap: Psa Leu, Cambodian Cultural Village, Artisan dAngkor, Akira Landmine Museum, and the several Wats (Buddhist pagodas).South East Asia is wonderful place to indeed.

----------


## steffidsouza46

There's a ton to see and do in Southeast Asia, so before you get overwhelmed, see these tips to help you plan for and enjoy your first trip.

----------

